# Life on the south coast, what's it like?



## Grasparossa (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi,
I am new to the forum and am looking for a bit of insider info.
I am looking at a job in Sotogrande and am just trying to get an idea of what it is like to live there (or around).
How British is it? Is there a balance or does it just feel like the UK with better weather. I live abroad now in a non-touristy place and a few more English speakers would be nice. 
Is it mostly families or is there a mix of people? I am imagining mostly families.
How about car rental long-term- is it expensive?
And how about getting to and from the airport (Malaga)- are there connecting buses along the coast? 
I know my questions are quite random, but thanks for giving them thought.
And any other info would be good- things I should know that I haven't even thought about.
Thanks again.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

You need to come and have a look. Sotogrande is quite nice, quite alot of British and its quite a wealthy area from what I know. But I'm further east and its not somewhere I've been to often

Car rentals get more expensive in the summer for obvious reasons, I cant recommend any I'm afraid, cos I dont know any.

I'm sure that there would be a connecting bus to Malaga airport and public transport isnt very expensive in Spain.

Like I say, you need to come and take a look and see what you think, or you could have a look on googlemap to start with

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Grasparossa said:


> Hi,
> I am new to the forum and am looking for a bit of insider info.
> I am looking at a job in Sotogrande and am just trying to get an idea of what it is like to live there (or around).
> How British is it? Is there a balance or does it just feel like the UK with better weather. I live abroad now in a non-touristy place and a few more English speakers would be nice.
> ...


Hi and welcome!

I visit Sotogrande occasionally as our bank is there. I always feel scruffy going in there, whatever I´m wearing! It is a well-heeled sort of place, with a luxury yacht marina, golf course and a polo park. There are a mixture of nationalities including, but not overwhelmingly, British, who own holiday villas and apartments.

Personally I wouldn´t be comfortable living there as it feels artificial, a bit too well-manicured and soulless. This is because it is a purpose-built resort; I like a place with a bit more history and character. It is almost totally dead in winter. 

Have you looked at some of the inland white towns like Jimena de la Frontera? It is quite stunning! There is a sizable British community, including one of the forum regulars (Jimenato) who runs a bar there. 

Car hire is expensive all along the Costa del Sol. Be wary of anything that looks like a bargain, as their may be hidden penalty clauses. You might be able to pick up a bargain second-hand car from somebody returning to the UK? The public transport system on the other hand is pretty good, and you´ll have no problem getting to Malaga or Gibraltar airports.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Sotogrande plays host to Katie Price aka Jordan, Kerry Katona and Sarah Ferguson.
Says it all.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi, I second what Alcalaina has said. Sotogrande is a large soul-less sprawl of golf courses (including Valderrama) polo parks and the marina. It seems to me that it is the type of place where rich people live because they have to rather than want to. I wouldn't live there. Having said that there are nice places quite close - Pueblo Nuevo de Guadiaro, San Enrique de Guadiaro and San Martin de Tesorillo are nice, Jimena is a bit further or if you like coast and lively - consider Estepona or Manilva.


----------



## Grasparossa (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks for your help. I had read up a bit about Sotogrande and guessed you would say that. It looks expensive too so I think I wouldn't live there. I saw it somewhere described as 'gated community'. That is where the potential job is anyway. 
So, as an example, walking down a street in somewhere like Estapona or Sotogrande, do you hear mostly English? Spanish? Bit of both? I live in Italy now and am used to no English, so I am wondering if it is totally the opposite, which would be good for settling but not so good for learning Spanish! 
If I got offered the job I think I would visit first.
Any more info is welcome. If I get as far as making the move I will look into different towns then. 
Thanks


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Grasparossa said:


> Thanks for your help. I had read up a bit about Sotogrande and guessed you would say that. It looks expensive too so I think I wouldn't live there. I saw it somewhere described as 'gated community'. That is where the potential job is anyway.
> So, as an example, walking down a street in somewhere like Estapona or Sotogrande, do you hear mostly English? Spanish? Bit of both? I live in Italy now and am used to no English, so I am wondering if it is totally the opposite, which would be good for settling but not so good for learning Spanish!
> If I got offered the job I think I would visit first.
> Any more info is welcome. If I get as far as making the move I will look into different towns then.
> Thanks


In Estepona you will hear Spanish.
You may encounter some English, Dutch or German around the Port.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Grasparossa said:


> Thanks for your help. I had read up a bit about Sotogrande and guessed you would say that. It looks expensive too so I think I wouldn't live there. I saw it somewhere described as 'gated community'. That is where the potential job is anyway.
> So, as an example, walking down a street in somewhere like Estapona or Sotogrande, do you hear mostly English? Spanish? Bit of both? I live in Italy now and am used to no English, so I am wondering if it is totally the opposite, which would be good for settling but not so good for learning Spanish!
> If I got offered the job I think I would visit first.
> Any more info is welcome. If I get as far as making the move I will look into different towns then.
> Thanks


In most places along the coast you can get by with English although Estepona is a very Spanish resort.


----------



## Grasparossa (Feb 28, 2011)

Great, thanks for your quick replies. I was getting the impression (or imagining) that it was mostly Brits. I will have to try and learn a bit of Spanish then....if all goes well.


----------



## nelsonRFC82 (Apr 12, 2011)

There are urbanizacions on the coast, that seem to be developments (flats, hotels, golf course, gyms) and marketed mainly at expats.

Estepona is very much a Spanish town. For me, personally, that was a big part of the charm and why we chose here. That said, the port area certainly has a lot that is marketed towards the expat community which is also a comfort for those of us with limited (but improving, I hope) Spanish!


----------



## Grasparossa (Feb 28, 2011)

That's great, it looks like it is all going ahead for me. I visited and stayed in Estepona, I think I will end up living there. Its all a little scary and surreal right now but it is gradually sinking in. So, in the summer I should be there. I am just busy looking into removals, tax and cars....so much to organise.
It would be great to meet at some point? I will know nothing and know no-one! 
No Spanish at all, and from what I heard of the Spanish in Estapona it sounds like nothing I have ever heard- even Spanish! So I will be clueless.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Grasparossa said:


> That's great, it looks like it is all going ahead for me. I visited and stayed in Estepona, I think I will end up living there. Its all a little scary and surreal right now but it is gradually sinking in. So, in the summer I should be there. I am just busy looking into removals, tax and cars....so much to organise.
> It would be great to meet at some point? I will know nothing and know no-one!
> No Spanish at all, and from what I heard of the Spanish in Estapona it sounds like nothing I have ever heard- even Spanish! So I will be clueless.
> Thanks for the info.


How nice to hear from someone with good news to share! Makes a welcome change.

It sounds like you have come across the famous Andalusian accent. This can come as a bit of a shock to people who have learned Spanish in a classroom. Imagine learning BBC English and then pitching up in Sunderland ... I've been here three years and can speak quite fluently but I only understand a third of what is said back to me! However don't worry, most people are "bilingual" and can drop the accent if they need to.

Look forward to hearing more about your experiences later in the summer. You'll soon get to know loads of people, I'm sure!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Grasparossa said:


> That's great, it looks like it is all going ahead for me. I visited and stayed in Estepona, I think I will end up living there. Its all a little scary and surreal right now but it is gradually sinking in. So, in the summer I should be there. I am just busy looking into removals, tax and cars....so much to organise.
> It would be great to meet at some point? I will know nothing and know no-one!
> No Spanish at all, and from what I heard of the Spanish in Estapona it sounds like nothing I have ever heard- even Spanish! So I will be clueless.
> Thanks for the info.


Sooo,
from what I can gather you'll be moving with a job under your belt. Would you mind saying what area it's in - I mean IT, teaching, bar work... And how did you get it, as it seems you were applying from Italy. Did you see an ad., was it through a friend? Don't worry if you don't want to/ can't spill the beans. I'm not being nosey, it's just about the most useful info someone could give the forum at the moment. Well, that and what number's coming up on the ONCE lottery, and I'm guessing that that's info you don't have...


----------



## Grasparossa (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi,

I'd rather not spill all before it becomes official (not that it is a high-profile job!). Not signed anything yet!

But I found the job through the employers website.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Grasparossa said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'd rather not spill all before it becomes official (not that it is a high-profile job!). Not signed anything yet!
> 
> But I found the job through the employers website.


OK, just thought I'd ask.

If it all comes through, then you can eep: tell all! :spy:


----------

